# pier action yet?



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone hitting at the north pier yet on the ausable


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

I heard that the "swing plank " was removed several weeks ago by a P**sed off boater . Don't know if it has been replaced yet.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I heard that the "swing plank " was removed several weeks ago by a P**sed off boater . Don't know if it has been replaced yet


It was probably ripped off from some of those nasty storms earlier in the summer. I don't see why a "pissed off boater" would do that this time of year, for what? Even later in the season I don't see it happening, there's just not a combat fishery for salmon in boats or off the piers up there anymore. Back 5 years, oh yeah, could have been possible, but he would have been bombarded big time! And a chance at a king has been available off the north pier for a good two weeks now.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Checked this morning and the boards still have not been replaced.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Checked this morning and the boards still have not been replaced


That sucks Shawn...you know these hard N winds have kings off that river mouth, but at the same time, I wouldn't try to get out on the north pier right now!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Only sucks if you don't have a boat  and your right you wouldn't want to try it with this wind we are getting now, wave's are rolling right over top, we will be hitting it this week though.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

should be there tonight off the south pier till morning


----------



## myers0729 (Sep 21, 2004)

Are the planks gone or are they just hanging in the water? The boards have been just tied up there for a few years now im guessing they just came un-done because like i said the second board going out was just wrapped around with the chain through the steel......just curious


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Both planks are gone.


----------



## myers0729 (Sep 21, 2004)

are the chains still there or are they gone also.....? Does anyone have any plans to put them back up if so let me know and i can give a hand.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Everything is gone, have to start from scratch.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Somebody will fix them, don't worry. Let me know(pm) if any of you guys hit anything, I already miss that pier.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Randy hit the South pier for a couple hours this morning before sun up with no luck, three other guy's out and they had the same luck, no Walleye or Kings. Boats are still going way out, no one trolling the mouth yet, I couldn't make it this morning but will probably try tonite, got the taxi ready to get to the north side.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Randy hit *the South pier for a couple hours this morning before sun up with no luck, three other guy's out and they had the same luck, no Walleye or Kings.* Boats are still going way out, no one trolling the mouth yet, I couldn't make it this morning but will probably try tonite, got the taxi ready to get to the north side.


That means nothing, the south pier SUCKS compared to the north. There have been a FEW days in the last 5 years I've seen better action on that pier then the north, but they're very rare. Get out to that north pier.....


----------

